# Error Code 15

## meshuggah

Jag får error code 15 när jag försöker boota upp Gentoo. Jag använder Grub som bootloader. Har precis gjort en nyinstallation så jag har säkert gjort något fel så noob som jag är på *nix system

----------

## ozt

hmmf känner igen felet, kan vara så att du har angett fel sökväg till din kernel..ehm kan du pasta mer av felet? Vart ligger din bzImage?

Pasta grub.conf

----------

## Yarrick

den kanske inte hittar din kärna? kopierade du den till /boot-partitionen?

----------

## meshuggah

Ok. Jag ska kolla dessa grejer. Om jag inte får någon ordning på detta så testar jag att installera om allt från början igen. Behövs nog lite träning  :Smile: 

----------

## Yarrick

om du skriver hela felmeddelandet här och inte bara felkoden ska vi nog kunna reda ut detta.. fast en ominstallation är ju alltid nyttig  :Smile: 

----------

## meshuggah

Ok. Här kommer hela meddelandet som dyker upp på skärmen.

Booting 'Meshuggah Gentoo Installation'

root (hd0,0)

Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

Kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3

Error 15: File not found

Press any key to continue...

...

Misstänker att det är något problem med att hitta bzImage?

----------

## ebrostig

Jeg tror problemet er i din kernel linje i /boot/grub/grub.conf. De skal se ut som dette:

```

title=2.5.72-mm1-as

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.5.72-mm1 root=/dev/hda3 elevator=as

```

Erik

----------

## cato`

 *ebrostig wrote:*   

> Jeg tror problemet er i din kernel linje i /boot/grub/grub.conf. De skal se ut som dette:
> 
> ```
> 
> title=2.5.72-mm1-as
> ...

 

Det var sånn de sa det skulle være før, men nå har de skiftet på det tror jeg.

min er ihvertfall:

```

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd1,0)

kernel (hd1,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hdc2 video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x317

initrd=/boot/initrd-1024x768

```

Jeg fikk vell og merke en error da jeg reinstallerte gentooen min med grub 0.92, hvis du går til 

/usr/portage/sys-apps/grub ser du at de ligger en grub-0.93.20030118.ebuild der, den funka bedre.

Det finnes også tools for å editere grub:

app-admin/grubconf Description: Gnome2 based GRUB configuration editor

app-admin/grubconfig Description: Simple Tool to configure Grub-Bootloader

men begge 2 er masked.

----------

## ebrostig

Jeg bruker samme versjon av grub som den siste du installerte og linjene ovenfra er fra min fungerende grub.conf  :Smile: 

Saa, fungerer det naa? (sorry har ikke norsk tegn paa tastaturet  :Smile:  Ikke mange som snakker norsk her i Florida  :Smile: 

Erik

----------

## meshuggah

Jag får det tyvärr inte att fungera  :Sad: 

Jag har testat att ominstallera Gentoo och jag fick samma fel igen.

Det är något som jag måste missa vid installationen. Jag har testat de sakerna som ni har försökt hjälpa mig med.. men tyvärr utan framgång.

Om jag bootar upp från en Gentoo installations cd kan jag därifrån accessa hårddiskpartitionerna? t.ex. hda3 som är min root partition.. Kernel ska väl ligga på boot partition? Eller har jag fel?

----------

## patan

 *meshuggah wrote:*   

> Jag får det tyvärr inte att fungera 
> 
> Jag har testat att ominstallera Gentoo och jag fick samma fel igen.
> 
> Det är något som jag måste missa vid installationen. Jag har testat de sakerna som ni har försökt hjälpa mig med.. men tyvärr utan framgång.
> ...

 

Ligger din /boot partition på /dev/hda1?

----------

## ozt

än en gång..kan du pasta grub.conf ?  :Smile: ...och ehm..hur är  det med dina partitioner? vilken är boot och root?

----------

## ebrostig

En annen ting...

Har du laget en symbolsk link mellom menu.lst og grub.conf?

```

ls -l /boot/grub skal vise dette:

menu.lst -> /boot/grub/grub.conf

```

Jeg har sett mange forskjellige problem med boot dersom du ikke har laget den linken.

Erik

----------

## meshuggah

Jag fick detta att fungera. Felet var att jag på något sätt hade misslyckats med att lägga bzImage på rätt ställe  :Sad: 

Tack för hjälpen ialf

----------

## ebrostig

 *meshuggah wrote:*   

> Jag fick detta att fungera. Felet var att jag på något sätt hade misslyckats med att lägga bzImage på rätt ställe 
> 
> Tack för hjälpen ialf

 

hrrrrmmmffff......  :Twisted Evil: 

Saa mye jobb fra oss alle ogsaa var det en typo! ....

Bra at the fungerer  :Smile: 

Erik

----------

